# Black vs. Dark Colors



## Z-247 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi all,

Having made a few shirt designs for a certain Thread-oriented shirt site, I wanted to try putting the rejects up on a fulfillment service, as I can't afford (or trust the demand) doing a batch of real silk-screening.

I've been considering Spreadshirt's flex options, although I'd have to deal with removing a color from a few of the designs to meet their 3 color limit. To avoid this I've been looking at the direct printing options, and was wondering if anyone felt that they got better results (sharpness, color) when printing on dark colored shirts, like at Zazzle, vs. straight black, like at Cafepress?

I'm guessing the answer is that I should quit being lazy and make the designs 3 colors, as it sounds like flex printing is crisper than anything else available right now. But if anyone could share their experiences with dark color printing, that'd be very helpful.

Oh, and I am planning on getting a test shirt or 2, but I figured it would be useful to at least be pointed in the right direction.

Thanks in advance,

Z-247


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The direct printing options that I've seen (like from cafepress) don't really have sharp colors. They have more of a "matte" finish. You can see a comparison chart they've posted here:
http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/help/help_printingprocess.aspx


----------

